
Value exchange between machines (and humans) - mintsrv
https://settle.network/posts/intro/?attempt=2
======
spolu
Just before I release that blog post, a friend of mine shared over email how
banks before the FED was created used to issue their own currency in the US
and how it led to recurrent financial crisis and skyrocketing interest rates
that were eventually paid of by farmers.

He also mentioned that it does not necessarily apply to Settle (anyone can
issue assets not necessarily banks) but I figured it was interesting enough to
share it here.

